# swish for mac?



## olamillenium (Dec 17, 2005)

hi!

does anyone know if there is a programm like swish for mac? and where to find it?

thank you!
ola


----------



## vacmac (Jan 11, 2006)

http://swish-e.org/

now there is

vacmac


----------

